

Ask HN: Looking for a dense book on algorithms - sedeki

All my books on algorithms are pretty wordy and I&#x27;d like some recommendations on good algorithm books that are quite dense and to the point. Thank you.
======
oldbuzzard
OK. So Cormen's "Intro to Algorithms"[1] or Knuth[2].., but be prepared to be
gobsmacked and have a graduate level math background...

[1] [http://www.amazon.com/Introduction-Algorithms-Edition-
Thomas...](http://www.amazon.com/Introduction-Algorithms-Edition-Thomas-
Cormen/dp/0262033844)

[2] [http://www.amazon.com/Computer-Programming-
Volumes-1-4A-Boxe...](http://www.amazon.com/Computer-Programming-
Volumes-1-4A-Boxed/dp/0321751043/)

~~~
oldbuzzard
On the other hand if you like wordy, I would quite recommend "Compared to
What"[1] by Rawlins...

[1] [http://www.amazon.com/Compared-What-Introduction-
Algorithms-...](http://www.amazon.com/Compared-What-Introduction-Algorithms-
Principles/dp/071678243X)

------
yadakhov
CLRS - the de facto algorithm book and a good book to put your monitor on.

